# Steam Download läuft, aber irgendwie auch nicht? (Sleeping Dogs)



## Iconoclast (15. August 2012)

*Steam Download läuft, aber irgendwie auch nicht? (Sleeping Dogs)*

Nabend, habe soeben mein Sleeping Dogs aktiviert, lief auch wunderbar, wie üblich eben. Nur lädt Steam bei mir jetzt schon fast eine Stunde mit relativer hohe Geschwindigkeit herunter, aber das Spiel steht nach wie vor bei 0%. Habe ich mich beim Installieren verlesen und da stand nicht 5.xxGB sondern 500.xxGB ?  Sowas ist mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

